# SEOUL | Chang-dong Culture Industry Complex - Seed Cube Chang-dong | 165m | 542ft | T/O



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Conversion Platform, Nowon-gu, Seoul, South Korea
195m / Office / App / 2019-2022

45Fl : x1
17Fl: x1


Regarding the major project near Changdong station, which includes the Seoul Arena, the winning project for the Start-up Accelerator and Cultural Lot has been awarded to Sia Plan.

The project, named "Conversion Platform" features a 45-story tower, and a smaller 17-floor platform building.

Completion is scheduled for December 2022 (and Seoul Arena in 2023, so it was pushed back a bit without any announcement).

I think the project looks stunning, apparently the inspiration was the movie Inception. That's another magnificent project following the Olympic Stadium remodeling (and a terrible one with Jamsil Lot 5).

I really hope this move forward well, and that there are updates to the Arena project as well.






















http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/05/28/0200000000AKR20180528033900004.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Video of the selection of the winning project:


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

This looks amazing. I dearly hope that this goes through and is built without alteration. It'd also be the tallest building north of the Han in Seoul, if memory serves. Fantastic.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

if this building built like above render then it would become "first creative building" in seoul. 
i like it


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Revised renders:



















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12345

Construction is expected to start this September, and the height will be 165.2 meters.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

For information, the project's environmental review has begun recently - and is expected to be completed within 2 or 3 months, with a building - and the project is still on track for obtaining a building permit in July and start groundbreaking by September.

Construction of the project is expected to cost around USD 600 million, and completion is planned for May 2023.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=009&aid=0004328697


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking Ceremony*

The groundbreaking ceremony for this project was held this morning!

Also, apparently the building will be 49 floor tall, and not 45.










https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2019/09/740158/










https://www.yna.co.kr/view/PYH20190918074900013?input=1196m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://cafe.naver.com/tomokin/709299


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

서울시 동북4구 도시재생협력지원센터 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to this article, the final name of the project will be "*Seed Cube Chang-dong*"









[서울동북권 도시재생]②창동·상계동, 동북권 경제·문화 중핵으로 비상 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임미나 기자 = 서울 동북권은 체계적인 지원이 이뤄진다면 활력이 살아날 가능성이 큰 지역으로 꼽힌다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

무한의 시간으로 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

생산자의 성장을 돕는 행복부자단비의 함께성공 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

부의선택 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Naver Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seems like the tower is rising quite quickly!







































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like buildings with many square windows


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

It seems that the building has now pretty much topped out.





















Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

